
Dijkstra: My Recollections of Operating System Design (2001) [pdf] - jdnc
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd13xx/EWD1303.PDF
======
geocar
He has really nice handwriting.

~~~
Someone
Ha _d_ , and many people think so. Somebody even made a TrueType font called
Dijkstra
([http://ufonts.com/fonts/dijkstra.html](http://ufonts.com/fonts/dijkstra.html))

If you want to keep one, it is worthwhile to download it from a few sites;
multiple variants exist. AFAIK the only difference between them is the
character set (a couple of fractions, IIRC)

~~~
nabla9
>His handwriting was so perfect and distinct that in the late 1980s Luca
Cardelli, then from the DEC Systems Research Center, designed a ‘Dijkstra’
font for Macintosh computers. Soon after, Dijkstra received a letter typeset
in this font and thought it was handwritten until news reached him about the
creation of this font.

Ddsger Wybe Dijkstra (1930–2002): A Portrait of a Genius - CWI
[http://homepages.cwi.nl/~apt/ps/dijkstra.pdf](http://homepages.cwi.nl/~apt/ps/dijkstra.pdf)

------
eridal
Many times I wondered how OSes relates to Conway's law:

    
    
        Any piece of software reflects the organizational structure that produced it.
    

Do OSes reflect the society that built these?

If we have "Operative Systems", are we ever get "Management Systems" or
"Directive Systems"?

~~~
binarycrusader
Operating systems do in fact frequently tend to expose internal organizational
boundaries of the company that produces them.

This tends to be more obvious when you start looking at packaging, interface,
or documentation where different teams responsible for providing different
parts of the product provide components.

------
Ericson2314
I saw "utexas" and "2001" and got really hopeful this was Dijkstra. Yay that
it is indeed!

~~~
dang
We'll put his name back in the title. (It was there before.)

